# Tips for EMTs with no experience in SoCal



## ilazo (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently became certified as an EMT and have no experience whatsoever. I currently live in Lancaster, Ca and barely applied online a few days ago to most of the ambulance service companies around my area. I just want to know how long should I expect to wait before becoming employed and what should I do to help me get a chance at being considered to be hired in the first place. I have no experience so I know I'm at the bottom right now. So please any advice is welcome


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 20, 2014)

ilazo said:


> I recently became certified as an EMT and have no experience whatsoever. I currently live in Lancaster, Ca and barely applied online a few days ago to most of the ambulance service companies around my area. I just want to know how long should I expect to wait before becoming employed and what should I do to help me get a chance at being considered to be hired in the first place. I have no experience so I know I'm at the bottom right now. So please any advice is welcome


Did you try Hall? Thats a place where you can make ems a career!.  Amr, antelope, bowers try them.  Great companys and great people.  Stay away from some of the small companys if you can.  Someone's bound to pick you up.  Go in, relax and be yourself and always think positive.   The only experience I had running 911 was in my ride alongs lol I was nervous and expressed my concern to a company that wanted to hire me.  The hiring manager chuckled and told me it was ok we all gotta start some where. They will work you into the groove.  Thats especially what your fto is there for.  Think and be positive and you will be fine! and welcome to a job like nothin else on earth!


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Did you try Hall? Thats a place where you can make ems a career!.  Amr, antelope, bowers try them.  Great companys and great people.  Stay away from some of the small companys if you can.  Someone's bound to pick you up.  Go in, relax and be yourself and always think positive.   The only experience I had running 911 was in my ride alongs lol I was nervous and expressed my concern to a company that wanted to hire me.  The hiring manager chuckled and told me it was ok we all gotta start some where. They will work you into the groove.  Thats especially what your fto is there for.  Think and be positive and you will be fine! and welcome to a job like nothin else on earth!


AMR is actually one of my top picks. I did my ride alongs with them and loved the experience I had there. I haven't applied to Bower or Hall though so thanks for the suggestion. Ive been doing online applications though do you think thats enough or should I walk in. The reason I haven't personally gone is because I have a friend who actually did go to the company but kept being told to just fill out the online application


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

ilazo said:


> AMR is actually one of my top picks. I did my ride alongs with them and loved the experience I had there. I haven't applied to Bower or Hall though so thanks for the suggestion. Ive been doing online applications though do you think thats enough or should I walk in. The reason I haven't personally gone is because I have a friend who actually did go to the company but kept being told to just fill out the online application


Just fill out the apps and wait for the call.


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Just fill out the apps and wait for the call.


Okay do you know about how long it takes to get a response if any?


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Just fill out the apps and wait for the call.


Okay do you know about how long it takes to get a response if any?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

ilazo said:


> Okay do you know about how long it takes to get a response if any?


Usually within a week or two.  I know Hall is actively seeking people right now, Bowers is as well, I think amr??? Usually amr hires alot of part timers and you can work into a full time offer.


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Usually within a week or two.  I know Hall is actively seeking people right, Bowers is, I think amr??? Usually amr hires alot of part timers and you can work into a full time offer.


Okay Im going to have my fingers crossed for the next two weeks and Part-Time is definitely what I'm going for since I am still attending college so that is really great news for me. I am going to apply to both Hall and Bowers now also so hope they consider me even though i don't have experience yet


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

ilazo said:


> Okay Im going to have my fingers crossed for the next two weeks and Part-Time is definitely what I'm going for since I am still attending college so that is really great news for me. I am going to apply to both Hall and Bowers now also so hope they consider me even though i don't have experience yet


Try Antelope as well.  Those are all up there.  You can even try for Schaefer? It be a little bit of a drive but its just one more worth trying.


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Try Antelope as well.  Those are all up there.  You can even try for Schaefer? It be a little bit of a drive but its just one more worth trying.


Okay thank you so much for all your suggestions. I really appreciated it


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

ilazo said:


> Okay thank you so much for all your suggestions. I really appreciated it


No problem.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 21, 2014)

I believe Liberty in Ridgecrest is still hiring as well.
http://emtlife.com/threads/hiring-emts-liberty-ambulance-in-kern-county-ca.38926/
My advice particularly if you're already in the AV is get out of LA County. Hall, Delano, Liberty all in Kern county, Desert, AMR, Morongo Basin in San Bernardino co. Don't be afraid to commute, but if you want to make a career out of EMS, LA is not the place to do it. That said, AMR in the AV is still a solid place to start. Everyone here got hired with no experience at one point.
Edit: just saw about the part time. AMR, Morongo Basin, Desert and Liberty will take you on part time, to the best of my knowledge Hall is only looking for FT.


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I believe Liberty in Ridgecrest is still hiring as well.
> http://emtlife.com/threads/hiring-emts-liberty-ambulance-in-kern-county-ca.38926/
> My advice particularly if you're already in the AV is get out of LA County. Hall, Delano, Liberty all in Kern county, Desert, AMR, Morongo Basin in San Bernardino co. Don't be afraid to commute, but if you want to make a career out of EMS, LA is not the place to do it. That said, AMR in the AV is still a solid place to start. Everyone here got hired with no experience at one point.
> Edit: just saw about the part time. AMR, Morongo Basin, Desert and Liberty will take you on part time, to the best of my knowledge Hall is only looking for FT.


Thanks for the tip. Im also thinking about getting an ambulance driver license because I noticed some places required that so I guess ill be heading to the DMV soon too.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

ilazo said:


> Thanks for the tip. Im also thinking about getting an ambulance driver license because I noticed some places required that so I guess ill be heading to the DMV soon too.


You HAVE to have it.  Only exemption is Fireman, RN's and MD's


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> You HAVE to have it.  Only exemption is Fireman, RN's and MD's


My instructor did not explain that well because we were told it was optional so thanks but I am going to do that soon


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh and a reminder! When you go in for an interview take a driving record going back as far as you can.  $5 at the dmv its an H6.  Offical one only no internet print outs are accepted.   They are gonna ask for your ambulance license.  Sooner the better.


ilazo said:


> My instructor did not explain that well because we were told it was optional so thanks but I am going to do that soon


----------



## ilazo (Aug 21, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Oh and a reminder! When you go in for an interview take a driving record going back as far as you can.  $5 at the dmv its an H6.  Offical one only no internet print outs are accepted.   They are gonna ask for your ambulance license.  Sooner the better.


Okay Thanks so much for clarifying that


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 22, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> You HAVE to have it.  Only exemption is Fireman, RN's and MD's



This. No ambulance company/FD will consider you for an interview until you have it, along with an H-6, valid drivers license, BLS card, and state EMT.


----------



## ilazo (Aug 22, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> This. No ambulance company/FD will consider you for an interview until you have it, along with an H-6, valid drivers license, BLS card, and state EMT.


Okay thanks see this i why i came on here. I am a total noob. I don't know why our instructor made it seem optional though


----------



## Maha Carbonell (Sep 14, 2014)

ilazo said:


> I recently became certified as an EMT and have no experience whatsoever. I currently live in Lancaster, Ca and barely applied online a few days ago to most of the ambulance service companies around my area. I just want to know how long should I expect to wait before becoming employed and what should I do to help me get a chance at being considered to be hired in the first place. I have no experience so I know I'm at the bottom right now. So please any advice is welcome


Hi. I'm from Lancaster as well. Finished my EMT in AVC this Spring. I recently got hired in Americare. Most likely I will be stationed in Van Nuys. Seems like they're hiring a lot because they do their orientation twice a month. I haven't done the orientation yet because the problem I have is the commute to the orientation location which would be in Carson or Garden Grove (OC).


----------



## SafetyEMT18 (Oct 12, 2014)

Took me 3 months to get a EMT job. Get all your certs and attach them when you apply for positions. If you get an interview make sure you show up with all your documents as well.  For an interview make sure you shave, have a dressy shirt with a tie, and dressy pants and black dressy shoes. I use to hire people for a large bank and I was always surprised how people showed up to interviews. First impression will go a long way when they have so many new EMT's to pick from.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 12, 2014)

Maha Carbonell said:


> Hi. I'm from Lancaster as well. Finished my EMT in AVC this Spring. I recently got hired in Americare. Most likely I will be stationed in Van Nuys. Seems like they're hiring a lot because they do their orientation twice a month. I haven't done the orientation yet because the problem I have is the commute to the orientation location which would be in Carson or Garden Grove (OC).


Best of luck to you with AmeriCare. If it were me, I'd apply to companies outside of LA/OC.


----------



## Chronic510 (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't feel discouraged about not having alot of experience. A lot of companies actually prefer fresh/new EMT's.
They'd rather bring someone new on-board and shape/train them in how they do things rather than bring in someone who's been a EMT for awhile and is rather burnt-out and has his own way of doing things.

Also, you're in so-cal! Way more opportunities and companies out there. Than here in norcal.


----------



## ilazo (Dec 1, 2014)

SafetyEMT18 said:


> Took me 3 months to get a EMT job. Get all your certs and attach them when you apply for positions. If you get an interview make sure you show up with all your documents as well.  For an interview make sure you shave, have a dressy shirt with a tie, and dressy pants and black dressy shoes. I use to hire people for a large bank and I was always surprised how people showed up to interviews. First impression will go a long way when they have so many new EMT's to pick from.


thank you for the tips. I have an interview tomorrow morning.


----------

